# Building up a home theater system



## Guest (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I am new to this forum and actually new to the world of home theater systems. I want to build one and currently I am trying to inform myself as well as possible about everything that has to do with this topic. I already read through lots of home theater sites, but never found what I am actually looking for. :crying:

Something like a simple "how to build your first home theater system" instruction site.

Does anyone have any recommendations or idea?

Thanks a lot,
Paul


----------



## hddummy (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, Paul, we will be glad to help guide you down the path to enlightenment. However, "how do I build a home theater" is far too broad of a question. There is no one answer and the result is different for everyone. It depends on your taste and personal preferences. I have never come across a good "guide to all home theater", so I'll tell you that the best reference you have are the people in these forums.

So, tell us a little bit about your specific goals. What sort of budget do you have? What kind of room are you using? What equipment do you have/want? Are you a DIYer or a go buyer? etc........


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

paulf7509 said:


> ...I am new to this forum and actually new to the world home home theater systems. I want to build one and currently I am trying to inform myself as well as possible about everything that has to do with this topic. ... , but never found what I am actually looking for. :crying:
> 
> Something like a simple "how to build your first home theater system" instruction site.
> 
> ...


Welcome :wave::wave::wave:

I think is hard to find just one place that have all the information :scratch:

I think you need to look for a topic in specific to plan your HT (accustics, design, speakers placement, etc.) ... or you can post here your room dimension, equipment, etc. and get opinions to design your HT ...:yes::yes::yes: ... we're always glad to share what we did in our rooms (pro's and con's)..:T:T


----------



## thekl0wn (Jul 5, 2007)

I read threads from this site almost every day... There's some excellent info on this site, and a bit of the info that Matt asked, such as budget and building experience would help the others guide you where to start.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks guys!

Well the room where I want to install my system is about 4x3 meters.

Concerning the budget I don't really have an idea. I want something special, but nothing too over the top. And I don't really know what amount of money you have to spend to get a good quality.

I will keep reading around the forums anyway to get some more idea about the topic.


----------

